# All the guns in the world isn't enough.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

There is a major sway on here in having lots of stuff. 
Having stuff is great, it's half the battle. 
Knowing how to use the stuff is the other half. 

So you have a gun. Can you use it? Can you hit a human sized target out to the maximum effective range of your guns? Can you do it under stress? Can you do it when in danger? 

No, really, can you? How do you know? 

Those of us with combat experience, and those who have actually had to deliver accurate fire to defend our life or the life of a loved one know how we reacted. 

The rest of you just guess. Might be an educated guess, might be a W.A.G., but it's a guess. 

Those of us with combat experience, and those who have actually had to deliver accurate fire to defend our life or the life of a loved one know that we may not react the same way next time. 

I know a, 26 year NCO, veteran of multiple theaters, who froze in a door while breaching, less than a month before we came home and he retired. 

That's why you need to train. 

That's why you need skills. 

Stove is worthless if you can't work it. 

Solar is worthless if you can't maintain it. 

A knife is worthless if you cut yourself and can't keep it sharp. 

A fire is worthless if you alert others to your presence, burn down the forest, or light yourself on fire.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you only need the one you have at the time nothing else will do.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jack has presented all valid points here.
How many can you posibly meaure up to?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Some know, some don't, most just don't want to talk about it.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I do believe I have passed all the tests described and more in the past, but none of that has anything to do with what I can or might do in the future! Every time you cross the line into enemy fire, all you can hope for is that you perform as those you brought in with you HOPE you shall, or better. JMHO. Decorated Veteran.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I do not know if I could pull the trigger to protect myself or some property. If it was something that we needed to survive I am 90% sure I would shoot. If it was a bale of hay I feel it would be better to stay low and let them have it. However, there is no doubt in my mind that I would do whatever is necessary to protect my sister and nephews. I have been practicing and practicing, yet I still can't get the shot in the little red circle. The instructor said I am close enough. I was always told close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades. I will keep practicing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I practice with all my preps including firearms ( I enjoy the shooting and the limited training I have had. ) as much as life will allow. I have used and practiced with all me gear. I wish there was more time for training not only with my weapons but all my gear. Shhhhh, don't tell anyone, I have a life other then prepping. 

I have not had the honor of serving in this nations military or seen the horrors of combat. Does this make me any less a citizen or a prepper? I have not been in combat so I can not say how I would react under fire. however, I suspect I would react the same as any newbe would in combat. Scared! Training can overcome not knowing what to do but it can't overcome the human condition. In combat, whether a veteran or a civilian, I am told some falter, some will thrive, some will just survive, and some will die. I am no Rambo and under no illusions here. I do know I will do the best I can, with what I have, under the circumstances given. That's exactly what I will ask from whoever is with me.

Thanks for the post Jak.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have no combat experience. I do try to prepare, practice, and ensure I know how to utilize my preparations. My skill level? It varies from prep to prep, but I do know what my limitations are. 

In a life and death situation what would I do? I do know this. I would pull the trigger and react/perform the very best I can. That is my best and I will take it.

Meanwhile, I will stay true to the course and keep on prepping so that I am as prepared as my circumstances will allow for what may or may not, cross my path.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In lieu of actual experience, knowledge and practice drills are the only real alternative. It has worked for me with medical emergencies, you study and prepare so you can identify exactly what the issue is and Swiftly react with the appropriate treatment. There is a first time for everything.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Across the board, I work to improve my skills year in and year out. To the topic of this post specifically, I take at least one class (carbine and/or pistol) every year on a dynamic range with well qualified instructors. It isn't cheap but it's an investment and money well spent.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Well training isn't an issue cause anyone can fail and freeze up for what ever reason anytime. As you stated the NCO did in the doorway. Was he a "trained" professional with years of combat experience?? Apparently all the training and experience didn't help him. It's a mental game whether or not you will react and save yourself and others. All people can do is the best they are capable of. Never under estimate any man with a gun.

Having a few extra guns, ammo and food around is a smart idea for us mere mortal civilians. As we won't be able to call in support and return to our well stocked base and resupply. What would you have us do??


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is an old saying that you will fight as you train.
For me, the first time I reacted automatically, without thought. I had been trained very well.
There are those who may freeze, or stop and try to remember what they have to do. Their life expectancy may, or may not, be very long.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Most of my training was on the streets of Detroit . Not much Gunplay mostly just bats and knives.

"Coleman" called us a bunch of White Suburbanites coming into his town to cause trouble.
He had no issue hitting my paycheck up for living and working in fine city though.:-?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As the bumper sticker says, $h!t Happens! All the training in the world doesn't always prepare you for what can happen...But it damn sure helps! 

When I was in the corporate world, I had given many short speeches. I thought I was pretty good at it. One year, I was to give a short speech to a large (for me) audience of over 400 people. I didn't practice because I knew everyone and it was a simple short speech, I had done this before!

At the last minute my boss gave me an addendum to my speech. (The old Curveball!) I didn't review his addendum so when I finished with my part I started reading his...and it made no sense to me and I started fumbing and mumbling, then the microphone started feedback and I froze. Everyone was just looking at me and I was able to cut it short and scurry off the stage, redfaced and embarassed. I realized I had not controlled the situation from start to finish. MY ERROR.

The next year I had to give the speech to the same crowd. I controlled the context of the speech, I controlled the microphone and sound system and I got to the auditorium early and practiced it. I gave the speech and nailed it, got a standing ovation from the same people who had stared at me in shame the previous year.

My point, I didn't die in the first speech failure, I just looked bad. But I came back and with preparation and some luck, I overcame it. But to Jak's point; Luck is when Preparation Meets Opportunity.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After having lived in the OODA loop for 30 years I can say training matters and you can't change what you are at the core level.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Having food is like 87% of the battle

being able to raise food is 92% of the battle

HAVING a firearm is 74.6% of the battle

The fact that you have thought about X is 25% of the battle

having the willingness to survive but none of the needed items like 4% of the battle

anyway... I have taken a hard look at things and I am 512% ready......... which is half the battle


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Having food is like 87% of the battle
> 
> being able to raise food is 92% of the battle
> 
> ...


All of your statistics are correct except one. Having the willingness to survive is 100% of the battle, "stuff" be damned.

As proven by all those people who survived all those emergencies all those times with no "stuff"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

And further proven by all those people who had all that stuff and died all those times.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> There is a major sway on here in having lots of stuff.
> Having stuff is great, it's half the battle.
> Knowing how to use the stuff is the other half.
> 
> ...


Do your comments qualify as a "Captain Obvious moment"?

You are absolutely correct, of course.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Do your comments qualify as a "Captain Obvious moment"?
> 
> You are absolutely correct, of course.


God I wish they did. Unfortunately some people here and elsewhere lead me to believe this falls better into the mysterious unobtainable wisdom category, or into the "no, Jack, you are wrong" category.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Having the willingness to survive is 100% of the battle, "stuff" be damned.


HA Ha HA

for every 1 case where you can point to folks that survived with "NOTHING" I bet I can show you 20,000 were they had the "WILL" but not the supplies and died.

willingness is a good thing... it is not the be all end all of survival...

regardless.. remember there is a limited to having NO water, NO food


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Nature rarely allows do overs, can someone luck themselves through a crisis? sure it can happen, but the smart money is on the person who is prepared. Yet on the other hand I agree with Jak that just having the equipment isn't enough.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> HA Ha HA
> 
> for every 1 case where you can point to folks that survived with "NOTHING" I bet I can show you 20,000 were they had the "WILL" but not the supplies and died.
> 
> ...


No, you can't. they died BECAUSE they GAVE UP THE WILL to continue, or didn't have the SKILLS to turn their available resources into assets. There is no place on the planet there is no food and water.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Actually Maine, didn't Moses and the Israelites wander the desert for 40 years with no "stuff"?

Or do you deny your God? :armata_PDT_36::spank::laughhard:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Actually Maine, didn't Moses and the Israelites wander the desert for 40 years with no "stuff"?
> 
> Or do you deny your God? :armata_PDT_36::spank::laughhard:


Actually they had lots of stuff..they were given it by God...

Fact is "will" is nice... But I would prefer a few hundred pounds of canned food

Not sure why you feel like you have to be insulting about religion or start personal attacks. Does it make you feel better... ??

My point about WILL is that..along with Training and being in shape and lots of other things...

If you do not have the supplies to start with you are screwed....

I understand the bravado of IF YOU HAVE WILL you can make it..BUT I say

Hogwash... if you have the will..it makes it easier to get through... but without water for 7 days or food for X days -you are dead...

PLEASE. do not try to use the scriptures to make a point until you actually spend some time learning them a wee bit better.... See the Israelite's WILL did not match God's Will...that is why the vast majority of them died in the desert...because of their WILL

and please do not post about trusting your heart... because it is wicked and who can know it


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> No, you can't. they died BECAUSE they GAVE UP THE WILL to continue, or didn't have the SKILLS to turn their available resources into assets. There is no place on the planet there is no food and water.


No place without food or water...TODAY... what about in 2 years???

and is that WATER clean????????????????

is there enough FOOD

I guess you can just will the water clean and will plants to grow...

ok


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Actually they had lots of stuff..they were given it by God...
> 
> Fact is "will" is nice... But I would prefer a few hundred pounds of canned food
> 
> ...


1. Its not a personal attack, its a joke. I'd think by now you would know what it looks like when I am being serious about you and your faith. (incidentally, I still have not stated my own faith, so you have no way of knowing if I'm not also poking at my own.)

2. "Will" and "faith" can be used interchangeably. The people's faith in God gave them the will to continue. Their faith gave them will. Their faith/will provided them food (mana)

3. I have sufficient understanding of the Bible to hold my own with anyone who might want to discuss it.

4. Having the will AND the stuff is awesome and ideal. Having he Will and no stuff is doable, as evidenced by those who survived, is possible. But you will find no examples of surviving, with or with out stuff, where the person lost the will to do so.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Having he Will and no stuff is doable, as evidenced by those who survived, is possible. But you will find no examples of surviving, with or with out stuff, where the person lost the will to do so.


You are changing your stance to "if they have NO WILL"... everybody has the will to survive... 6,000,000 jews in Germany had the will... what they did not have was food, water, guns

my 6 year old has the will to survive..and lucky for him he also has a ton of food...

I have had this debate before about IF YOU JUST HAVE THE WILL..some how the WILL to survive is raised higher then Knowledge and supplies.... It is crazy....

WILL can not overcome starvation, cancer, lack of clean water...


----------

